# Two from Eastern Oregon



## EOBeav (Apr 21, 2012)

Somewhere On My Way Home by Rick.Scheibner, on Flickr




Where I Once Stood by Rick.Scheibner, on Flickr


----------



## EOBeav (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks, Dil, though I really wasn't looking for a critique. There are forums elsewhere for that.


----------

